# Lynx Levelers



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Howdy
I just bought some Lynx Levelers and was wondering if you need to put them under both tires on each side? If so I think I need more than one pack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Howdy
> I just bought some Lynx Levelers and was wondering if you need to put them under both tires on each side? If so I think I need more than one pack.
> [snapback]90036[/snapback]​


I don't have any, but would throw them away if I had some









I've seen them being used in many dfferent campground and it appears they work really well. I just happen to have a lot of spare wood the does the same job and at no cost to me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I usally put them under each tire on which ever side has to be lifted
If you have to go more than one level you will have to step it up like a pyramid

Don


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> kywoman said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy
> ...


I could use some of that spare wood just ship it my way.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Howdy
> I just bought some Lynx Levelers and was wondering if you need to put them under both tires on each side? If so I think I need more than one pack.
> [snapback]90036[/snapback]​


I only put them under the wheels or the jacks on an as needed basis. We have two packs and have had to use them both before. I love them. I also use them to level the picnic table if I need to or the cooking table as well. The Lynx Levelers are less weight than the wood but we will being carrying more wood around with us since we have the outback because it is taller then our other one and may be needed from time to time.

My brother made a big block of wood for the tongue jack that we use ALL the time.

Linda


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I had the dealer throw in a set. I use them under the jacks all the time. They keep the jacks from rusting.

Lynx levelers are not UV protected after 4 years they are getting brittle and turning white. They will be trashed soon.

If I had a couple less kids and towed with a PU I would be using wood.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I use 4x4 scraps for the levelers and 2x6's for the tires...they seem to work fine.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Did I hear correct? FREE levelling blocks??? we can burn those babies up, eh Thor! Good friends, a cooler of beer and burning blocks, doesn't get any better.

I have 3 sets of lynx blocks, two as gifts and one I bought. I also have (had) wood blocks. On some sites you can't have enough stuff. Last year I ran out on a really bad site and was using campfire wood under my stabilizers, worked but wasn't pretty and kinda wobbly.

I only put them under both sides if the ground may have tire sinking, other than that just used for levelling.

Wood or plastic, they all ultimately do the same job.

kevin


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> On some sites you can't have enough stuff. Last year I ran out on a really bad site and was using campfire wood under my stabilizers, worked but wasn't pretty and kinda wobbly.
> [snapback]90355[/snapback]​


I agree with Kevin - you can never have enough. I have 3.5 sets and use them all the time. I keep my eyes open and buy them when I see them on sale. I've been in sites where the rear of the trailer hangs over a steep hill. Had to use about 12 blocks under each of the rear stabilizers.

If I have to go higher than three levels under the wheels though, I try to dig out the opposite side rather than jack the wheels up that high.

Scott


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

7heaven said:


> I use 4x4 scraps for the levelers and 2x6's for the tires...they seem to work fine.
> [snapback]90354[/snapback]​


same here. works fine. cheap too.

scott


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I currently carry two packs but with the axle flip I am going to add at least one more pack (maybe two) I use under tires to level and corner jacks. Love them.

Jared


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I love mine. I can look at the graduated bubbles on my levels and know exactly how many to put under the tires to raise the trailer. Much easier than carrying scrap wood and you can raise in 1" graduations.

Also, they do not burn as well. So, I can rest assured that the will not get thrown in the fire.







Lighter and easier to store than scrap wood. JMHO.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Love ours as well. We only have one set but will be getting a second set this year. I use 1 at each stabilizer and a few on the wheels, never ran out last year but I've used every one before.

Also just to note you can make a pyramid with them to change a tire in a pinch all blocks in a single pyramid on the good wheel and it just clears the flat wheel.

Bill.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The only wood I carry now is my 8 X 8 block for the tongue jack. The plastic levelers come in a handy carry bag that stores much nicer than blocks of wood rolling around.


----------

